# Got some add on's to my 900



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wanted to upgrade my system on my xp900 before Mud Stock. So I had heard a system on Facebook from Ron over at Rage Customs in Humble. Hes been putting out some awesome work so I gave him a call. After telling him I have heard many wake tower speakers on bikes and boats, and never liked how they sounded. They always sounded overly loud and distorted. Im all about clarity. My Ranger is pretty loud and is very clear. I told him I dont want to be the loudest, but I want it loud and CLEAR. HE explained to me what he thinks everyone is doing wrong and we were on the same page.

So I got my bike over there, and a good friend of mine bought the new 1000 razor and sent it for a system as well, after I told him what Ron told me.
I had him build a Speaker bar in back of my cage. He added 2 Wetsound Rev 10's, and 10in Wetsound sub under the dash, a Wetsound HT6 amp, all the Wetsounds wiring, built a lighted enclosure for the amp, RGB lights on the speaker rings, and added a extra gel cell battery. Completely re did all my previous accessory wiring and added a new accessory control panel.

My buddy Robert got 4 Wetsound Rev 10's, and we are able to link up to each other and play the same music.

Let me tell you, my bike is the loudest, and cleanest sounding bike I have ever heard. Its just simply amazing the clarity and how loud it is. He spent 3 hours tuning the system. He went to Mud Stock and continued to tune them up there. We would pull up to a place where everyone was hanging out, and just drown out everyones music lol. It was nice to be rolling around and see people start dancing to my music from 300 feet away lol. 

Roberts is going back for two subs, because my razor sounds better than most cars Ive heard. He also installed my new MSA bead locks. Next is my daughters 800 razor.

We were rolling real deep out there, 20+ bikes


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's pretty sick. What does a system like that go for?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You are gonna need a bigger trailer before long. Looks good.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> That's pretty sick. What does a system like that go for?


Man, you dont wanna know lol.



Jay Baker said:


> You are gonna need a bigger trailer before long. Looks good.


I can load both razors up font sideways, and the ranger crew where its at. I had that trailer custom made, 24ft of deck, and the 102in wide package. Now my wife wants a Rzr 1000, then Ill be in trouble lol. Oh, and my sons 4 wheeler


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

wetsounds FTW


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Joey did you catch the name of the guy up there selling the led whips? The GF saw some Sat. night that she wanted, but we didn't get by there Sun. morning before we left.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks awesome Joey! You are going to be a deaf old man! 

BTW.... Bikes only have 2 wheels.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does all that BS keep the sticks out of the A-Arms?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Who's bike is running right now? Not yours lol.

This aint no trailer queen. She gets used and abused


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

**** man I've seen smaller speakers at concerts lol.

Looks great Joey...

TH


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*nice*

Hot rod the bike looks awesome but lets get down to the important stuff..... where are the muddy wemins pics from Mud Stock? Sheshhh you need to get your priorities in order!!!!!!


----------

